# Porn induced ED



## VCKid1982 (Dec 28, 2015)

Is this a real phenomenon... I've read more than one view on this subject and I am able to ejaculate with porn but unable to ejaculate through sex with wife... I made a decision to quit porn because I heard it can interfere with my ability to keep an erection and ejaculate during porn... I've seen antecdotal evidence but no scientific facts of this... I am willing to try anything to have sex life with wife improve... I am also on Zoloft which has problematic sexual effects... I am switching to a new SSRI but I want to weigh the evidence on whether porn is really causing me difficulty in staying errect and ejaculating... 
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Generally speaking porn can be "overstimulating" and condition one's brain to desire something that is "new & unrealistic."

The common result is a man that is sexually numb and prefers some rather extreme novelty in order to get aroused enough for orgasm. This can have the same appearance as ED.

It can also be said that porn weakens the mind's ability to fantasize, so some feel that porn makes men sexually lazy as well. Kind of like riding around everywhere in a motorized wheelchair instead of walking or hiking. 

I think as far as science goes, if you are able to find a "control group" of young men that have NEVER watched porn, please call the nearest University right away. According to researchers this would be considered the "golden unicorn" of research needed to fully understand the effects of porn.

Badsanta


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes. Your problem is probably BOTH porn and the Zoloft. I too am taking Zoloft and getting off it now due to the problematic side effects. What age range are you?


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Having sex with a woman is very, very different from masturbating while watching porn. The feel is different, the experience is different.


----------



## IronhorseCowboy (Mar 6, 2013)

You might find some of your answers by watching a TEDx video called "The Great Porn Experiment." 

That video was a great help to me.


----------



## stopstandthere (Jan 15, 2016)

But porn is sweet, just never too much watching, I think it is fine.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Delayed Ejaculation.
I suffered from it, and I was jacking off maybe once a day. Then on the days my HD girlfriend and I got together, I couldn't get off PIV or otherwise, but with or without porn I could knock one out in a few minutes manually.

I associated my orgasm with physical sensations I was only able to provide jerking off, dry.

14 days without masturbating cured me, and I filled her (girlfriend) up multiple times in sessions that were a little over an hour.

"Giggity Giggity!"


----------



## stopstandthere (Jan 15, 2016)

gouge_away said:


> Delayed Ejaculation.
> I suffered from it, and I was jacking off maybe once a day. Then on the days my HD girlfriend and I got together, I couldn't get off PIV or otherwise, but with or without porn I could knock one out in a few minutes manually.
> 
> I associated my orgasm with physical sensations I was only able to provide jerking off, dry.
> ...


To the contrary, PORN leads me to PE.


----------

